# Bleiverwendung in der Prüfung.



## Neuer--Angler (16. Mai 2012)

Die Bebleiung ist mir als "Nicht-Vorbereitungs-Kursler" nicht ganz klar.
In der Online-Software steht bei mir bei den Aufgaben für Aale "Laufblei", wieviel Gramm jedoch wird nicht erwähnt - in der Prüfung egal?
Bei der Aufgabe Schwingspitze für Rotaugen, Brassen usw. steht Birnenblei 15 Gramm.

Zwei Fragen.

1.Wo ist der unterschied zwischen Birnenblei und Laufblei??Ist ein Brinenblei nicht fast immer ein Laufblei??

2.Wenn es einmal Angaben zur Grammzahl gibt... kann man während der Prüfung den richtigen Bleityp wählen, aber die Grammzahl falsch wählen??

Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## Bassey (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bleiverwendung in der Prüfung.*

Birnenbleie werden eher an Posen montiert, so zumindest meine Auffassung. Ein Laufblei kann ein Sargblei sein, oder eben auch ein Birnenblei mit Öse am Durchlaufröhrchen montiert. Auf Aal je nachdem (Strömung oder See) zwischen 20 und 100 Gramm. Es gibt einfach unzählige Variabeln dabei. Aber "Laufblei" ist schon richtig bei Aalen.


----------



## antonio (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bleiverwendung in der Prüfung.*

birnenblei als beispiel ist eine bleiform , wie eben das sargblei, bleiolive usw.

laufblei ist die art der montage des bleis, es kann also frei auf der schnur laufen(sich bewegen)

das eine ist also die reine form des bleis und das andere die art der montage.
man kann also wie oben beschrieben auch ein birnenblei als laufblei montieren.
das gewicht des bleis hängt von den örtlichen gegebenheiten, deinem material und dem einsatzzweck ab.

antonio


----------



## Zanderstorm (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bleiverwendung in der Prüfung.*



Bassey schrieb:


> Birnenbleie werden eher an Posen montiert, so zumindest meine Auffassung. Ein Laufblei kann ein Sargblei sein, oder eben auch ein Birnenblei mit Öse am Durchlaufröhrchen montiert. Auf Aal je nachdem (Strömung oder See) zwischen 20 und 100 Gramm. Es gibt einfach unzählige Variabeln dabei. Aber "Laufblei" ist schon richtig bei Aalen.




Durch ein Sargblei läuft die Schnur innen durch (durchbohrt), das Birnenblei hat oben ne Öse.

Für die Aalrute wollen die in der Prüfung das SARGblei sehn , für die Schwingspitzrute das BIRNENblei. 

Hintergrund ist, dass die herausgefunden haben, dass Aale unter keinen Umständen bei Birnenbleimontagen anbeißen...


----------



## Kniselmi (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bleiverwendung in der Prüfung.*



Zanderstorm schrieb:


> Hintergrund ist, dass die herausgefunden haben, dass Aale unter keinen Umständen bei Birnenbleimontagen anbeißen...


 
:vik:Top Zanderstrom

Hab das auch bemerkt, vielleicht stehen die Aale ja auf die Sargform da könnte ja damit zusammen hängen das der aal ein Räuber ist und nicht so auf Obst steht wie Rotaugen  

Aber mal im ernst, das soll eigentlich nur zeigen das du die leichteren Bleie für kleine Fische und die schwereren Bleie für die Größeren fische nutzen "Solltest" (nicht sollst). Wie in deinem andern Post schon geschrieben liegt es stäter an dir wie du es machst.
Am Rhein wirst du mit einem 10g Birnenblein keine Freude haben um auf aal zu gehen und in einem See wird dir ein 100g sargblei für aal auch etwas überdimensioniert vor kommen. 
Ist nun mal leider so.


----------



## antonio (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bleiverwendung in der Prüfung.*

nicht so ganz richtig.
auch an nem see kann ein 100g blei sinnvoll sein.
hier spielen eben viele faktoren mit.

antonio


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bleiverwendung in der Prüfung.*



Bassey schrieb:


> Birnenbleie werden eher an Posen montiert, so zumindest meine Auffassung.



Birne an der Pose? Da würde ich aber wohl eher ne Olive nehmen, glaube ich kam noch nie auf die Idee ne Birne unter die Pose zu hängen.


----------



## Neuer--Angler (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bleiverwendung in der Prüfung.*

Hey Jungs!
Danke!

Wenn ich also das richtige Blei nehme (von der Form her) und ich die Grammzahl falsch wähle, kann mir das als Punktabzug gewertet werden??


----------



## Zanderstorm (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bleiverwendung in der Prüfung.*

Natürlich sind alle Bleiformen und -Gewichte von den Umgebungsfaktoren, der Angelart, Zielfisch, Mondzyklus etc. abhängig, dass das so ist, beweist ja ein kompletter Industriezweig und das schön regelmäßige Erscheinen von Blinker und Co. |bigeyes

Im Sinne der Fragestellung (Prüfung) und um hier für den TE keine Verwirrung aufkommen zu lassen:

Aal will SARG
Rotaugen (Schwingspitze) wollen BIRNEN

Das birnenblei hat bei der Prüfung meist 15-20g, das Sargblei etwas mehr (sieht,aus wie ein Sarg ). Bei der Brandungsrute nimmst du das größte Blei was Du findest (meistens auch ne Art Birne, evtl. Krallenförmigen Drähten an der Seite), das isset dann...

Danach kannst Du dann auch ne 100g schwere Kartoffel an die Schwingspitze binden, wenns denn fängt... |uhoh:


----------



## Zanderstorm (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bleiverwendung in der Prüfung.*

Einträge haben sich überschnitten, hoffe, es ist trotzdem klar?


----------



## Zanderstorm (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bleiverwendung in der Prüfung.*



Neuer--Angler schrieb:


> Hey Jungs!
> Danke!
> 
> Wenn ich also das richtige Blei nehme (von der Form her) und ich die Grammzahl falsch wähle, kann mir das als Punktabzug gewertet werden??



Ja kann es. Bei UNS waren sowohl das SchSp-Blei als auch das Brandungsruten-Blei "einfache" Birnen ( d.h. Das Brandungsblei ohne Krallen). Aber das eine ist halt klein und das andere schwer (ca. 10x so schwer), also nicht wirklich schwer auseinanderzuhalten... Birne und Sarg sehen halt so unterschiedlich aus, dass man die nicht verwechseln kann.


----------

